# Just as we think we are coping well... we have that really down moment



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

I recently met my new niece, it was awful watching my sister in law go through her pregnancy, and still really hard meeting my new niece and watching my sister in law being a  mother... It was harder yet, holding her in my arms knowing that there was a chance I would never hold my own little girl... 
I thought I managed to get through this quite well, held my head high, I even uploaded a photo of me holding her, with my husband with us on to ******** to try and make the situation more 'normal' 
Then today, a colleague says to me ' that picture of you and your husband and the baby, it really really suits you' 
Normally, that would be a lovely comment
But sometimes, its those little moments that just hit you so hard, I left, went upstairs to the toilets and balled my eyes out, I just couldn't stop it.

I just felt like sharing for some reason, maybe so we can all see how we aren't alone when the silly little things punch us in the gut

All the best to everyone.


----------



## Annie37 (May 3, 2015)

Oh sweetie I can really feel that pain and can sympathise. I had a similar thing on a ******** picture the other week ( I knew I should have deleted ******** while going through all this!) when someone said that baby mania was catching and id be next if I wasn't careful when I was pictured holding my friends baby. I bawled too as then loads of people commented saying to my husband yes B hurry up and give her a baby you aren't getting younger. Sensitive men huh? 

Anyway I just want you to know you aren't alone. We all get these scenarios and no doubt more will come. At least you are starting in your journey now. Just keep thinking of steps closer. It's hard to brush those comments away sometimes as we are all probably a bit more sensitive. Xx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey mystery mix it's certainly not easy, really feelin your pain.
Brother in law sister in law pregnant (
Felt really rough already they are only 4 months , I try to be ok about it but it hurts really bad.
I can't bare the thought of when it's due, or arrival of new niece or nephew (
Especially if we still haven't conceived after 6 years (
X x. Take care 
Just wanted you to know your not aloome


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Big hugs to you. I have been feeling really upbeat recently but had my blip at the weekend. My partner told me that the next door neighbours' son who is 52 and his partner in her 40s are expecting a baby in the next couple of weeks. I think it hit me because of their ages and thought it's so unfair that they can manage it and we can't. Thought I was ok and then sat in the garden crying.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 24, 2015)

It was a good day- or so I thought!
I've been feeling really low the last couple of days so today I took a half day from work, I did a bit of shopping, pottered about the house, got some washing done (not very impressive but I actually enjoyed getting things done). I even made the tea ready for OH coming in.
Nice relaxing evening.
Then me and OH went to the supermarket about an hour ago, I bimbled around trying to find a water bottle, turned the corner on the aisle and right in front of me was a heavily pregnant lady. I couldn't breathe and had to walk away quickly.
I'm now right back where I was. I called my mam and told her, she was very sympathetic but I can tell she's getting sick of me. She said I just have to get over it.

Wish I could, I really do! Life would be so much easier   x


----------

